# Ladies please help(answer)



## neo (Jun 15, 2011)

My wife and I got married 2 years back, we both love each other crazily. We are very romantic and are also very attracted to each other sexually. But sometimes(60%) I face this problem, when I am doing foreplay my wife gets really wet and she moans a lot, this is almost in like 3-5 mins, I have not even entered her at this point. I dont even know if this is orgasm, but she moans a lot and is really wet. Now, after this point she does not even let me touch her, she says she feels ticklish over her entire body. Its a disaster sometimes and really turns me off, sometimes I am almost begging her but she genuinely says she is too ticklish and lets wait for some time. I wanted to know, at this point is she having an orgasm? Can women have orgasm so soon just with foreplay? Do women feel ticklish once they have an orgasm? Thanks a lot for your responses in advance 

Neo


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

:scratchhead: Why don't you ask her?

Yes it could very well be an orgasm. After I have had one very often i am sensitive to being touched in a certain way. Though I am happy to have sex. Why don't you cum first and then go down on her? Or shorten it if you want both want to prolong her orgasm. 

And just talk about these things. 

Oh and how long does she make you wait?


----------



## iwin (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, she may get an orgasm right there and then. You need to talk to her about this. Maybe try to penetrate her earlier as soon as she gets wet. 
Or maybe use a lubricant and then as you are inside you can have foreplay.
Hope this helps. God be with you


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Syrum said:


> :scratchhead: Why don't you ask her?
> 
> Yes it could very well be an orgasm. After I have had one very often i am sensitive to being touched in a certain way. Though I am happy to have sex. Why don't you cum first and then go down on her? Or shorten it if you want both want to prolong her orgasm.
> 
> ...


agree with Syrum.

My wife has never used the word ticklish but the principle is the same. whenever she reaches orgasm it is as if all her senses are on overload. She needs recovery time and then you can go at it again. 

Its actually a good thing that you can so easily satisfiy the need for orgasm and then go again. Most men are to quick to get there themselves and leave the woman unfulfilled. This should be an easy work through for ya'll; its simple just talk.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF gets like this if/when she has a string of orgasms. Cuddling, snuggling for a bit usually does the trick. SOFT touches are not appreciated at this time, but just holding is usually ok. Then as Stonewall says, starting over if you're both agreeable. 

My bigger concern would be that you two just aren't communicating about your sex life. This is definitely something you should be talking to her about; whether she had and orgasm and what she'd like you to do. A healthy sexual relationship depends on good communication.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I'm still not sure what the problem is. Is she not allowing you to touch her "down there" after that point, or is she not willing to have intercourse with you after that point?

After an O, many women's clitoris' are too sensitive to be touched (sort of like the head of your penis after you come). That is normal.

So if you are expecting her to allow you to continue to touch her clit after she comes, that may not happen. But if you want intercourse, you may have to time it so that you make love first and then pleasure her to O after you orgasm.

You need to be discussing all of this! It concerns me that you don't even know if she's had an O. Just ask her. Ask her for feedback, ask her what she likes, ask her what she doesn't like. Tell you what you like. Tell her what you don't like. You have to be able to talk about these things. You sound young, so maybe being open will be new for you, but it's key.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe she's just being a difficult child. Maybe she's just arrogant and selfish.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like an O to me. You are masturbating her...so, yeah, you can O from that.  Or are you using oral? Either way, you seem to be given her some good sex. Some women can even O from breastplay.

Perhaps lay off her clit during foreplay. Use the head of your penis to stimulate her and get her wet. Then slide right in and go to town.

The good thing about women is that they can O and recover quicker than men, generally speaking. You could start looking at your encounters as having several rounds or courses.

Oh, I have a great idea! Have her go down on you for a little while first. Then make sure she is just wet enough to have intercourse. THEN, if she isn't too ticklish, see if you can find her G-spot.

Good times. Talk. Have fun.


----------



## Closer (Jul 15, 2011)

She definitely had an orgasm. If you don't believe it, just ask her. The signs are really there especially:

Her being sensitive after the moaning. You've done your job right, amigo.


----------

